# I.T / Networking Jobs UAE



## DannyJKnights (May 7, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm hopefully looking to move to Dubai and just wondered if anyone had any contacts / good recruitment agencies that deal with people wanting to work in I.T?

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Danny


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

Yes any help will be greatly appreciated. I am in the same boat and been looking for a couple of months now. I don't even get a reply. I would love a reply from one of these companies just to let me knwo that my application is actually reaching them. Even if they say we don't need your skills, or something. I don't care. By the way good luck to you DannyJKnights. I gotta tell you brother it has been an extremely frustrating two months now. I am losing hope.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

addi said:


> Yes any help will be greatly appreciated. I am in the same boat and been looking for a couple of months now. I don't even get a reply. I would love a reply from one of these companies just to let me knwo that my application is actually reaching them. Even if they say we don't need your skills, or something. I don't care. By the way good luck to you DannyJKnights. I gotta tell you brother it has been an extremely frustrating two months now. I am losing hope.


Unfortunately, that is just par for the course. You will not get replies most of the time, you really have to keep on top of people. Send emails to multiple people in a company, HR is going to be useless 85% the time. And the only way you will get anyone in HR to get something moving is to call them (over and over). One company here I sent resumes to more than half a dozen people until one decided he should forward it on to the CEO. The CEO offered me a job about a week later. And I have had similar experience at other companies. Sorry to say, but two months is not a long time here, things move at a different pace than they do back home


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Unfortunately, that is just par for the course. You will not get replies most of the time, you really have to keep on top of people. Send emails to multiple people in a company, HR is going to be useless 85% the time. And the only way you will get anyone in HR to get something moving is to call them (over and over). One company here I sent resumes to more than half a dozen people until one decided he should forward it on to the CEO. The CEO offered me a job about a week later. And I have had similar experience at other companies. Sorry to say, but two months is not a long time here, things move at a different pace than they do back home


Thanks for the info, the only problem with that is I apply through sites like Bayt, dubizzle, and Gulf Talent, so I don't know the actual company's name most of the time which makes it hard to contact them directly. Any help with that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DannyJKnights (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys! Appreciated!

Danny


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

addi said:


> Thanks for the info, the only problem with that is I apply through sites like Bayt, dubizzle, and Gulf Talent, so I don't know the actual company's name most of the time which makes it hard to contact them directly. Any help with that would be greatly appreciated.


You need to do research and figure out which companies YOU want to work for, and then you figure out how to network to them. Use linked in. Apply directly at the website. Find others who currently work there through linked in, figure out the actual HR or manager of the division you are wishing to work for, etc. 

Sending off random emails to jobs through websites, if you are not a pretty senior level or very specifically trained individual, probly isnt going to work too well.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> You need to do research and figure out which companies YOU want to work for, and then you figure out how to network to them. Use linked in. Apply directly at the website. Find others who currently work there through linked in, figure out the actual HR or manager of the division you are wishing to work for, etc.
> 
> Sending off random emails to jobs through websites, if you are not a pretty senior level or very specifically trained individual, probly isnt going to work too well.


I second this. It works the same way all over the world. Websites or online applications for a job in a different geography wouldn't get you too many responses in ANY part of the world, unless you really bring a lot of value to the table


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> You need to do research and figure out which companies YOU want to work for, and then you figure out how to network to them. Use linked in. Apply directly at the website. Find others who currently work there through linked in, figure out the actual HR or manager of the division you are wishing to work for, etc.
> 
> Sending off random emails to jobs through websites, if you are not a pretty senior level or very specifically trained individual, probly isnt going to work too well.


Thanks for the info, will do my research from now on.


----------



## nikoslive (Dec 21, 2011)

Since it's difficult enough to get a job overseas how it's possible to see many people here have been offered a contract?

On the other hand is not easy either to look for a job while in Dubai..... as job agencies aren't known to me.

I am confused


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi,

I work in IT and have actually just moved to Dubai 2 weeks ago. I too went through the whole Gulf Talent/Bayt/monster gulf saga, and felt very disappointed with the lack of response. I was actually able to use a couple of contacts to get me an interview which has turned into a job offer, but since then several of the agencies I had applied to some 6 months ago have been calling me up regarding positions. I think you just have to accept that things here move at a slower rate than you may be used to, but they do still move. Basically I'm saying dont give up, your skills will be required somewhere, but you just may need to wait a while for the right opportunity to cond along!


----------



## UAEwannabe (Apr 14, 2012)

Interesting thread. I am also looking for work in this area, specifically Cisco network and firewall. So I've taken on board the advice here, thanks.


----------



## DannyJKnights (May 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate all the advice. I've heard about the slower pace thing too


----------

